# Thomas McCrie on Arminianism and human pride



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 4, 2020)

... Arminianism is the offspring of ignorance and pride; ignorance of the extent of our misery, and a proud aversion to be indebted to another for that which we are utterly unable to do for ourselves. It existed as an operating principle long before it entered into a body of divinity. It is much older than the individual who in the seventeenth century gave it a name among Protestants. It is the doctrine of Popery, rendered more seductive by its refinement from superstition; it is the old error of Judaism somewhat Christianized; it is the natural religion of fallen man. ...

For more, see Thomas McCrie on Arminianism and human pride.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## psycheives (Dec 6, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> ... Arminianism is the offspring of ignorance and pride; ignorance of the extent of our misery, and a proud aversion to be indebted to another for that which we are utterly unable to do for ourselves.



Nailed it. It denies our true condition of misery and it denies Christ the full glory for saving us.

Thank you for sharing, Daniel!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Dec 7, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> ... Arminianism is the offspring of ignorance and pride; ignorance of the extent of our misery, and a proud aversion to be indebted to another for that which we are utterly unable to do for ourselves. It existed as an operating principle long before it entered into a body of divinity. It is much older than the individual who in the seventeenth century gave it a name among Protestants. It is the doctrine of Popery, rendered more seductive by its refinement from superstition; it is the old error of Judaism somewhat Christianized; it is the natural religion of fallen man. ...
> 
> For more, see Thomas McCrie on Arminianism and human pride.


Spurgeon also had a quote related to this subject. About pelegianism being the natural religion of man. Unfortunately these days synergism is almost always full blown pelegianism versus semi.


----------



## Nathan A. Hughes (Dec 7, 2020)

Arminianism is a man-centred doctrine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Dec 8, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> ... Arminianism is the offspring of ignorance and pride; ignorance of the extent of our misery, and a proud aversion to be indebted to another for that which we are utterly unable to do for ourselves



As I earnestly pray for the Church, there are three things I ask the Lord to destroy. Arminianism, Dispensationalism, and a severe form of negative Amillennialism.

Clarification:
I am an Amillennialist in that I do not believe there is a separate future golden age. But I am persuaded that it is wrong to think that it is all downhill from here. It reminds me of the ten spies report that discouraged the people from taking the promised land. As a result, 600,000 of those 20 years old and upwards we're condemned to die in the wilderness. But the ten spies who caused the rebellion God killed on the spot. In between these two pronouncements, God emphatically stated, "as I live sayeth the Lord, the whole world will be filled with my glory."

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 2


----------



## J.L. Allen (Dec 8, 2020)

Ed Walsh said:


> As I earnestly pray for the Church, there are three things I asked the Lord to destroy. Arminianism, Dispensationalism, and a severe form of negative Amillennialism.
> 
> Clarification:
> I am an Amillennialist in that I do not believe there is a separate future golden age. But I am persuaded that it is wrong to think that it is all downhill from here. It reminds me of the ten spies report that discouraged the people from taking the promised land. As a result, 600,000 of those 20 years old and upwards we're condemned to die in the wilderness. But the ten spies who caused the rebellion God killed on the spot. In between these two pronouncements, God emphatically stated, "as I live sayeth the Lord, the whole world will be filled with my glory."


I can certainly say amen to those first two. They have been a stain on Christianity such as Rome. That being said, I struggle with the last one. Perhaps it is my pessimistic leanings in general. I like to call being realistic as all pessimistic people do.  

Yet I must confess you are quite right about the posture in spirit we need to have. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

